# Goose Slim Jim



## Mojo^ (Oct 15, 2006)

Okay, I couldn't figure out if I should post this in the Recipe forum or in the Goose Hunting forum so I thought I'd try here first.

A few years ago my wife was doing some contract work for a company in Jamestown, ND which required her to be on-site in Jamestown for two weeks and then work from home for two weeks. This went on for about a year and she made some good friends while there. During one of her visits she was introduced to a product made from wild goose that she just fell in love with. She describes it as being similiar to a Slim Jim but made from dried and smoked goose meat. Can any one here tell me what she's talking about? How it's made? Where I might purchase some?

Thanks


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

She's likely talking about smoked goose jerky that County Market or Dakota Meats makes here in Jamestown. We have a bunch of geese processed into juicy jerky each fall. County Market has done an especially good job with their recipe and the stuff is to die for...

We have even been taking whole geese in to them for smoking too...it makes for a great secondary choice to the roast turkey and goose we have at thanksgiving...

Cheers

Ryan


----------



## Mojo^ (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Ryan. I'm not sure if it was jerky. She said it was round and in a casing sort of like sausage or pepperoni but it had a small diameter. She described it as being very similar in appearance to that of a Slim Jim. There is a new post on this forum talking about pepper sticks and I'm wondering if that was it. Anyway, I'd sure like to get my hands on some of that stuff. It sounds like it'd be great. The jerky sounds fantastic too.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Mojo^ said:


> Thanks for the reply Ryan. I'm not sure if it was jerky. She said it was round and in a casing sort of like sausage or pepperoni but it had a small diameter. She described it as being very similar in appearance to that of a Slim Jim. There is a new post on this forum talking about pepper sticks and I'm wondering if that was it. Anyway, I'd sure like to get my hands on some of that stuff. It sounds like it'd be great. The jerky sounds fantastic too.


No prob. We get pepper sticks made at the same places and down at Edgeley Meats. You just need to provide them with the mix of meat you want to blend, and give them an idea of the spicy/hot factor you want and they'll whip you up a batch....

There's a bunch of guys on this forum who do that very thing. Like Chris mentioned in his other thread, the other thing guys are now doing is cooking up some spicy cheddar brauts blended with various kinds of game. You can use pretty much anything to mix up the brauts for different types of tastes...

MMMmmmm talking about this is getting the juices flowin..

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Here's a page I often refer to when trying to cook some different types of homemade sticks up...

Check it out... refer to the bottom under "Snack Sticks" You'll have to play with the mixture to find out what your preference is...

(The other recipes are kick azz too!)

http://www.eldonsausage.com/InfoPages/RecipesSpec.htm

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's a good recipe I have from home:

Snack Sticks - Makes 5 lbs.


3 lbs. lean ground beef or venison
2 lbs. ground pork butt
2 tablespoons salt
1 tsp. curing salt (Prague Powder #1)
2 1/2 tablespoons dextrose
1 1/2 teaspoon celery seed powder
1 1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
1 1/2 teaspoon curry powder
1 1/2 teaspoon white pepper
1 cup non-fat-dry milk
1 to 2 teaspoons liquid hickory smoke (depends on individual taste)
2 cups cold water, more if needed to make the mixture pliable
Prepared 22-24MM sheep or 22 to 26MM collagen casing

1. Combine the ground meats with the remaining ten ingredients. Mix/knead ground meats and ingredients well.

2. Do a taste test by frying a small thin patty. Although the patty won't taste exactly like the finished product sampling now will help you determine if you need to add more salt or more of a particular spice to suit your taste.

3. Load the freshly mixed meat into your Dakotah Sausage Stuffer. Do not refrigerate the sausage mixture before stuffing it into the casing. Attach the 3/8" sausage tube (funnel) or attach our new jerky maker head with the snack stick insert in place to the Dakotah Sausage Stuffer.

4. If you are using natural casings slide a 22 to 24 MM prepared sheep casing onto the sausage tube. If the sheep casing doesn't slide onto the tube easily swab the outside of the sausage tube with a light coating of olive oil.

5. If you are using collagen casings slide a 22 to 26MM collagen casing onto the sausage tube. You may have to cut the strand of collagen casing into sections with a pair of shears.

6. Stuff the seasoned meat into the sausage casing. The casing should be full but not full enough to burst open when you begin to form links. The more you operate the sausage stuffer the easier the stuffing process will become. The rule of thumb "practice makes perfect" applies here. After stuffing the casings with the seasoned mixture refrigerate the snack sticks overnight to cure.

7. Do not refrigerate the sausage mixture before extruding it through the snack stick insert. Extrude the freshly mixed seasoned mixture through the snack stick insert according to the Jerky Maker Adaptor Kit instructions. After extruding the snack sticks refrigerate overnight to cure.

8. To process the snack sticks in an oven lay the snack sticks on a rack and place in the oven. Set the oven at 170 degrees. Place a fork in the oven door so that it stays slightly ajar for one hour. Close the oven door and continue cooking at 170 degrees until the internal temperature of of the snack sticks reach 152 degrees at which time the snack sticks are fully cooked. Remove the snack sticks from the oven and hang at room temperature for two hours to bloom after which the snack sticks are ready to eat. Refrigerate up to a week or freeze. Note: You will need a thermometer to monitor the internal temperature of the snack sticks throughout the oven cooking process.

9. Or smoke cook the snack sticks according to your smokehouse or smoker manufacturer instructions until the snack sticks are fully cooked at 152 degrees internally. Remove the snack sticks from the smoker and hang at room temperature for two hours to bloom. The snack sticks are now ready to eat. Refrigerate up to a week or freeze. Note: You will need a thermometer to monitor the internal temperature of the snack sticks throughout the smoke cooking process

Good Luck!

Ryan


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Good post Ryan....I've been making my own for many years.Eldon's Pepperoni is the best I've tasted.Their Pepper is good also,if you prefer the taste of black pepper.

Couple points.....if you prefer a softer stick use 50-50 pork.....if you prefer a firmer stick,which I do,use 50-50 beef.Goose and duck meat is very soft so for me....beef is better..

You mention the temp of the oven.....must be under 200 degrees or all the fat will run out onto the bottom of the oven.

Also,if you use a seasoning mix,like pepperoni that has fermenter like citric acid or fermento.....you need to let them in the fridge for at least 24-48 hours after cooking to let the fermenter work.Same for Summer Sausage....gets that tangy taste.

If you like them spicy....add red pepper.


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

She said it was round and in a casing sort of like sausage or pepperoni but it had a small diameter.

You sure she was talking about goose sausage or was she getting goosed. jk hahaha Just couldn't resist sorry.


----------

